# Columbia cutter block assembly breaking?



## Arr1020 (Mar 24, 2016)

Just wondering if anyone is having issue with the cutting chains on Columbia tapers constantly breaking. I'm on somethin in the range of 10 in the past year, and I know of at least 3 others with the same issue.


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

On bazookas? Call the manufacturer and tell them about your problems maybe it's not the chain but some screws or something not quite torqued right.


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

I heard they went cheap on the chain a couple years back now. Some even rust......


----------



## Arr1020 (Mar 24, 2016)

Yeah, long story short. I have been dealing with them for over 10 months now, and they rebuilt the head of the taper, at the beginning of January, and I am on my third chain since then. They changed to stainless steel because of rusting issues. Cheap built garbage! The customer service is terrible, and basically they want to wash their hands of it instead of actually building a good quality product. Been using Columbia for 11 years, and it's been a steady decline since. In the 10 years previous to this I might have broke 2 or 3 chains.


----------



## dieselman350 (Aug 21, 2012)

I've broke two on my Columbia hardened tube also both rusted they said my new chain was stainless well it's also all rusty and I don't leave mine sit in water it gets washed and oiled


----------



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

I used to be a diehard Columbia fan but I have noticed the decline in quality as well. I still use their corner roller and flat boxes, but if I were in the market for a new set of tools Northstar would be my choice without a doubt.


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Aaron, the founders son used to post here often, try pm'ing him and he can get you guys fixed up I'm sure, maybe make a few stainless assemblies and send me out. I have one of theirs 15+ years same chain.


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

Philma Crevices said:


> Aaron, the founders son used to post here often, try pm'ing him and he can get you guys fixed up I'm sure, maybe make a few stainless assemblies and send me out. I have one of theirs 15+ years same chain.


The problem is the new stainless used to make the chain is not like the old.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Chinese stainless? Most likely. :yes:


----------



## Level 5 Tools (Feb 11, 2016)

Just a material issue, not the origin 

If anyone needs an assembly that won't rust and I'll warrant for 5 years, call us at (866) 562-4229. $50+ freight for the complete assembly for DWT members only! Just let Lu know when you call in that you are part of the DWT family.

Happy Friday :thumbup:


----------



## Arr1020 (Mar 24, 2016)

Yeah Aaron is the guy that me and my suppliers have been dealing with, and there is absolutely no interest or effort to fix the problem, or try to offer compensation. When you are going through 1 a month it becomes a costly problem at $100 each. You would think that they would try to solve the issue ASAP but this is going on a year. And I want to re-state that I've been running bazooka for over 11 years, so it is not a matter of operator error. I too have been hearing very good things about North Star and will replace all my stuff with it as needed. My guy I have working for me just got an NS bazook, yeah little jealous. I got a flusher box, handle and 3 1/2" and they are a beautiful thing.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Level 5 Tools said:


> Just a material issue, not the origin
> 
> If anyone needs an assembly that won't rust and I'll warrant for 5 years, call us at (866) 562-4229. $50+ freight for the complete assembly for DWT members only! Just let Lu know when you call in that you are part of the DWT family.
> 
> Happy Friday :thumbup:


Cant get much better than that!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Arr1020 said:


> Yeah Aaron is the guy that me and my suppliers have been dealing with, and there is absolutely no interest or effort to fix the problem, or try to offer compensation. When you are going through 1 a month it becomes a costly problem at $100 each. You would think that they would try to solve the issue ASAP but this is going on a year. And I want to re-state that I've been running bazooka for over 11 years, so it is not a matter of operator error. I too have been hearing very good things about North Star and will replace all my stuff with it as needed. My guy I have working for me just got an NS bazook, yeah little jealous. I got a flusher box, handle and 3 1/2" and they are a beautiful thing.


And people question my calling auto tapers 'polished turds'.

Had (an older) chain finally break on my Columbia the other week, right when I was starting to tape out some school bathroom ceilings that there was a big panic for. Although it took a bit longer, I had my trusty backup banjo with me and got them done that way.

100.00 later for a new Columbia chain assembly + the time to go get it + the longer time it took to tape out ceilings = 200.00+ cost to me. If that thing breaks anytime soon...

I'm going to show the broken cutter parts to my machinist brother-in-law. See if there could be a permanent fix that won't leave me stuck like that in the future.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Arr1020 said:


> Just wondering if anyone is having issue with the cutting chains on Columbia tapers constantly breaking. I'm on somethin in the range of 10 in the past year, and I know of at least 3 others with the same issue.


With so many chains breaking, I'm wondering why you and the others didn't try some other manufacturer's cutting chain assembly.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

....


----------



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

Arr1020 said:


> Yeah Aaron is the guy that me and my suppliers have been dealing with, and there is absolutely no interest or effort to fix the problem, or try to offer compensation. When you are going through 1 a month it becomes a costly problem at $100 each. You would think that they would try to solve the issue ASAP but this is going on a year. And I want to re-state that I've been running bazooka for over 11 years, so it is not a matter of operator error. I too have been hearing very good things about North Star and will replace all my stuff with it as needed. My guy I have working for me just got an NS bazook, yeah little jealous. I got a flusher box, handle and 3 1/2" and they are a beautiful thing.


I got a NS bazooka and pump. If I were you I would go with them for sure and ditch Columbia. Smoothest bazooka I have ever run. Ran a Columbia and TapeTech before.


----------



## GreatLakesTools (Feb 27, 2015)

Arr1020 said:


> Yeah Aaron is the guy that me and my suppliers have been dealing with, and there is absolutely no interest or effort to fix the problem, or try to offer compensation. When you are going through 1 a month it becomes a costly problem at $100 each. You would think that they would try to solve the issue ASAP but this is going on a year. And I want to re-state that I've been running bazooka for over 11 years, so it is not a matter of operator error. I too have been hearing very good things about North Star and will replace all my stuff with it as needed. My guy I have working for me just got an NS bazook, yeah little jealous. I got a flusher box, handle and 3 1/2" and they are a beautiful thing.


NorthStar manufactures great tools, and are also great folks to work with.


----------



## Arr1020 (Mar 24, 2016)

I have looked into using a NorthStar chain on the Columbia but they are a different style chain, and connect a bit different at the spring. The NorthStar actually looks solid, rather then a flimsy looking "don't let it twist slightly or it will break" kinda chain. I'm not sure that the NorthStar would work with it.


----------



## Level 5 Tools (Feb 11, 2016)

Like I said, Level 5 will fit and I will warrant it for 5 years easily. See previous post. :thumbup:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

A guy I know is/was having this problem. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport (Aug 13, 2010)

Not sure if these chains are our older chains or not, we have upgraded our chains in the past year, if anyone is having this problem please pm me so we can get it fixed.


----------



## Arr1020 (Mar 24, 2016)

All new chains, wish I could get a hold of an old one, never did had an issue with them.


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

I also have broke two chains. I've had mine about two years and have used it very little. 

And wasn't everyone saying a few years back that level 5 was junk ? Looks like the tables have turned !!
Good job level 5 !!


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

drywallmike08 said:


> I also have broke two chains. I've had mine about two years and have used it very little.
> 
> And wasn't everyone saying a few years back that level 5 was junk ? Looks like the tables have turned !!
> Good job level 5 !!


My mate just got a load of Level 5 tools and I had a good look at them!
Gun is the same as my Columbia I would say and the rest seems pretty solid!
Meant to be running the gun tomorrow so will know more then!:thumbsup:
Oh and the lot cost him about the same as if he had just bought a Columbia gun!
Pump angle box angle head box handle poles gooseneck box filler and gun for the same price as Columbia gun!
Oh and u still get 5yr warranty!


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

I've been saying they are good tools for years. Everyone wanted to argue. Great job level 5. Still waiting on my level5 T shirt


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

drywallmike08 said:


> I've been saying they are good tools for years. Everyone wanted to argue. Great job level 5. Still waiting on my level5 T shirt


I have a gun ordered also!
Hope I get a t-shirt but not in US size!:blink:


----------

